# Deleted



## luvhilndr (Aug 7, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's working okay for me, luvhilndr.  Have you tried a different browser?  I opened it on my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

FWIW, it is working fine for me. If it isn't fixed tomorrow, I'd call Kindle CS about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They've been testing some things--I saw something new in My Orders a day or so ago; it could be that they broke something on the version of the page your account uses.  I'd call CS tomorrow if it isn't back.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad it's working again!  Thanks for letting us know.

Betsy


----------

